# vine id?



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

I have this vine growing like crazy in the yard. put some in a propagation take and it sames to love the humid environment. Can anyone tell me what it is and if its safe(non-toxic) to put in with the frogs?


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I can't seem to tap the memory bank...but you comment that "it grows like crazy"...my question is why would you want it even though the variegation is attractive? Your hand in the picture gives perspective of the compound leaf size...so imagine that inside an enclosure...you'd be tearing it out before a month goes by....but as a true nut for variegated plants, shrubs, trees, and of course indoor plants...I truly understand plant lust.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

It looks like Pandorea jasminoides or some similar Bignoniaceae. It will get way to big for even an enormous walk in viv.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Jason is spot on. Here: http://toptropicals.com/cgi-bin/garden_catalog/cat.cgi?uid=PANDOREA_JASMINOIDES&language=en&user=tt


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

ok I don't mind trimming a plat in the tank every once in awhile. But then again if it bushed out more then it crawls that might be annoying. not sure cause the in my yard is like 20 years old.
Thanks for the help. Just thought I'd get some opinions and try to figure it out


----------

